
Code a fully-functional web app in 14 days… - ryanhd
https://medium.com/@OggimusPrime/code-a-fully-functional-web-app-in-14-days-e247f536772d#.owtq015no
======
ryanhd
I'm not much of a writer but without further ado - I give you my very first
blog post detailing the journey of building a web application for VC's with my
roommate. Please feel free to comment, leave feedback, and share! Much
appreciated :)

